# 92FS Slide stop vs. 92FS Compact Slide stop?



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

I was told that one could use a 92FS Compact slide stop on a regular 92FS, but I also heard from a few people that using a compact slide stop would work but will fail to lock the slide open upon firing the last round in a standard sized pistol. I've been trying to find comparison pictures of the two slide stops online, but for the life of me, I can't find any. I figured I'd ask the experts!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't know who told you what, but, I'm 99.1% sure the slide catch is interchageable in the following models 92/96FS, Compact L 92, Centurion 92/96. In other words it's the same part and part number and it's referred to as a slide catch. At least according to Brignoli Armi schematics. You may want to poke around in there just to verify. Likewise, you may want Shipwreck to chime in to be 100% sure as i've never owned a 92compact

http://www.brignoliarmi.com/web_eng/shop2.asp?id=6&id_1=10


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From just a quick glance between the two different sizes (I have a couple of compacts and several larger models), it appears that they are the same.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey thanks guys! The reason I asked is that I saw a really nice Inox finish slide catch I was wanting to pick up for a full size. I'll pick it up later today and let you guys know if it worked.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Hrm, strangely enough it doesn't work. Installed the catch, slipped in an empty magazine and racked the slide... it doesn't catch. Tried it again, didn't catch. Swapped to a different mag and had the same problem. Inspected both magazine followers and they looked perfectly fine, and the mag springs weren't weak. My slide catch spring was also in perfect shape.

Upon closer inspection I found that the arm on the catch that the magazine follower presses up on is shorter than needed. Every time the follower pushes up on the catch, the follower just slides right past it without lifting the catch. The entire catch assembly also lifts off the frame a little because the side of the follower pushes it out. 

Comparing the two slide catches (Stock and the one I bought), the stock slide catch has an arm that tapers off to a point making it longer, whereas the one I bought seems to have been milled down flat. The only thing I can think of is maybe it's that way to compensate for a smaller frame? Either way, I'm not sure if I have a faulty catch or just a catch made for a model of 92 compact that has unique parts. Any ideas on what I might have here?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

As noted above and according to the schematic and part numbers the 92/96 FS, the 92 Compact L, and Centurion 92/96 all share the same slidecatch. I don't think you ordered a factory 92 Compact L slidecatch. If you did it would work on all the models listed above at least according to the schematic and corresponding part number. But why would you order a 92 Compact slidecatch for a 92FS in the first place? Likewise, what I find interesting is that magazines are interchangeable between the 92 Compact L and Fullsize 92FS models? So where you're saying one slidecatch arm is (milled down) and is shorter leads to more suspicion.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't actually order it online, I picked it up locally. It came in the usual beretta ziploc bag and had no serial number attached, the store had a sticker attached saying "BERETTA 92 COMPACT SLIDE CATCH". I took them at their word, and apparently got bit in the rear end for it. :buttkick: 

The reason I bought said slide catch was due to the fact that I had heard they were compatible. I came on the forums to make sure and got a 99.1% positive response from a couple of trustworthy gents (nudge nudge) that it would probably work so that's why I bought it in the first place. Either way, I'm just curious as to what model this thing goes to because it has me stumped.

p.s. @Denner
That website you pointed me towards, is it a fairly good place to get parts? Do you have any idea what the average shipping prices are? Thanks in advance!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

OK, I understand. I believe you purchased a type "M" slidecatch for the single stack Compact Type M. It seems now that your packaging when purchased was a little vague concening which part number and not designating the model of compact, either Compact L or Compact M. The Compact Type M which is similar to the Compact L, but has a slimmer grip that accepts only a single stacked 8-round magazine. That may explain you're dilemma which does have a different part number than for the Compact L slidecatch. Oh, by the way, I have never ordered parts from the Brignoli Armi website. I know they are in Italy and they have the hard to find and discontinued parts for Beretta's.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Hrm, interesting. Well thanks for helping me figure it out! I got it for just a few bucks so I might just turn around and sell it on ebay and make my money back a couple of times over. I'll do some more research to make SURE it's from a type M first though, don't want to cause this for someone else!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good luck and let us know what you find out?


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like I found out too soon! Check this picture out, it's the frame of a 92FS Compact Type M. (Won't let me post pictures, can only link)

http://raccol.com/sell/gunstuff/images/beretta/typem/frame-1.jpg

Notice the slide catch, it also tapers down to a point and looks just as long as my stock 92FS catch. I'm slowly starting to accept the fact that I probably just have a faulty piece of hardware here. What do you think?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, looks that way. Is the slide catch arm you purchased noticably shorter than pictured? The well of the type "M" is narrower than the wells of the compact L and 92FS. If your going to purchase another compact slidecatch for a 92FS, I'd be sure it was the compact Type L just to be on the safe side.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

denner said:


> Yep, looks that way. The well of the type "M" is narrower than the wells of the compact L and 92FS. If your going to purchase another compact slidecatch for a 92FS, I'd be sure it was the compact Type L just to be on the safe side.


Yeah, that's what it looks like I'll do. Is that Brignoli Silvio website a good place to order things? And what do you think the shipping costs would average?

Also, if anyone is interested, I have high res pics of this rare slide catch that goes to no known Beretta. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AsteroidBlues said:


> Yeah, that's what it looks like I'll do. Is that Brignoli Silvio website a good place to order things? And what do you think the shipping costs would average?
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested, I have high res pics of this rare slide catch that goes to no known Beretta. :mrgreen:


You can get a slide catch from Brownells for the 92 series of pistols. I got heads up on Brignoli Silvio website from the Beretta's forums for those hard to get items, but have never ordered from them so i don't know about shipping cost.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

denner said:


> You can get a slide catch from Brownells for the 92 series of pistols. I got heads up on Brignoli Silvio website from the Beretta's forums for those hard to get items, but have never ordered from them so i don't know about shipping cost.


Yeah, I love Brownells. Checked there first and the slide catch I want is out of stock at the moment, so I figured I might ask about Silvio. Anywho, thanks again for all the help!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Silivio has it all! You can contact them via there website.


----------



## AsteroidBlues (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, they really do have it all! I'm shooting them an Email now, I'll try to get the average shipping time/cost then I'll post it back here (Or perhaps in a separate thread if it turns out to be really affordable.)


----------

